
Pyke - Python Logic Programming - dpatru
http://pyke.sourceforge.net/
======
pepijndevos
Looks really cool, but not much hands-on examples and documentation.

~~~
d0mine
It could be interesting to see a solution in Pyke of some popular puzzles such
as "Einstein's Riddle" [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/318888/solving-who-
owns-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/318888/solving-who-owns-the-
zebra-programmatically)

